# what kind of pedals do you use?



## dubs chops (Jun 30, 2008)

What kind of pedals do you guys use? i am fairly new to the urban scene and am wondering when i switch the stock pedals off my hardrock what i should belooking to get? I am gonna be doing mostly urban stuff and a little trails but nothing too serious.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Be careful with that hardrock, it's still an XC frame and a friend I used to ride with had one, he weighed about 120lbs and snapped his frame in half riding street with us.

i use animal hamilton's.


----------



## dubs chops (Jun 30, 2008)

thanks bro. I am really liking the blk markt frame setups i have been seeing. if i start getting good ebnough to worry about scrapping the frame i will upgrade. so what pedals?


----------



## t1maglio (Jun 10, 2008)

I have Odyssey Trail mix, sealed, magnesium. They are a bit pricey, but strong, great feel, and super light! I have ridden cilenski's for a while, and I'm psyched to drop about 10oz of them. If your not worried about weight or sealed bearings you could go even cheaper.


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

I just ordered some Odyssey PC platics pedals last night for my suburban build. We'll se how they turn out.

before that i had wellgo mg-1s and I really disliked them.


----------



## crakbot (Nov 5, 2005)

I'm running some crappy Diamondback pedals I got for $8 but I love them.

I tried a pair of those Drive Pro pedals and they felt pretty good. Nice and big.

Anyone know if there is a difference between symmetrical and asymmetrical pedals. Some are the same size front to back and some are bit bigger in the front. Is there suppose to be an advantage?


----------



## robscomputer (Mar 21, 2005)

snaky69 said:


> Be careful with that hardrock, it's still an XC frame and a friend I used to ride with had one, he weighed about 120lbs and snapped his frame in half riding street with us.
> 
> i use animal hamilton's.


I cracked my hardrock as well, and I rode really careful, no thrashing.

I'm searching for pedals as well for new bike and I like the Easton Flatboys. Good solid and after a few years still smooth as new.


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

DJskeet said:


> I just ordered some Odyssey PC platics pedals last night for my suburban build. We'll se how they turn out


I am getting one pair of each special edition color. I have way too many pedals...I run:

DMR V12's on my DMR Transition
Kona Wah Wah's on the Cowan DS
Easton Flatboys on my Eastern
DMR V8's on my KHE
I have a set of Eastern Dual Concave and another set of V8's that I loan out.

I have tried everything (Primo, Animal, Shadow, etc.). The Kona's are my favorite so far. I usually use Marzocchi shoes but S & M sending some new shoes tomorrow.


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

robscomputer said:


> I...I'm searching for pedals as well for new bike and I like the Easton Flatboys. Good solid and after a few years still smooth as new.


Wow, I just realized mine are like 8 years old! Great pedal for sure.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

pretty much any pedal with a dual concave design(front to back as well as side to side) will work really well...


----------



## thing (Oct 29, 2007)

Never used these but I like how they look and the design looks good.
There around 90 bucks I think.
NS Legeaters
https://www.ns-bikes.com/?PHPSESSID=a02d6c2cc058b6090cb52d288300fefe
Thats the link to the site. 
https://www.bike-land.pl/images/legeaters.jpg


----------



## robscomputer (Mar 21, 2005)

Is there any good sealed pedals? I haven't found many pedals that don't start to loosen up after a few rides.


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

The Agency said:


> I am getting one pair of each special edition color.


wow thats sick


----------



## TrancedGiant (Jul 31, 2007)

DJskeet said:


> I just ordered some Odyssey PC platics pedals last night for my suburban build. We'll se how they turn out.
> 
> before that i had wellgo mg-1s and I really disliked them.


Why didn't you like the mg1's? I love mine. Whenever I need more pedals I'm getting them again. They are really light, cheap, grippy, and stay put when I don't want them spinning on me.


----------



## Dave Moore (Apr 15, 2004)

I run Mosh Step's. Sealed, under 30 dollars, and a nice concave design that isn't overly heavy.


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

TrancedGiant said:


> Why didn't you like the mg1's? I love mine. Whenever I need more pedals I'm getting them again. They are really light, cheap, grippy, and stay put when I don't want them spinning on me.


One cracked outer seal
one missing pin
overly loose
tons of paint chips
large gouges out of the material


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

DJskeet said:


> One cracked outer seal
> one missing pin
> overly loose
> tons of paint chips
> large gouges out of the material


i have them on my urban bike and my FR bike. i like them so far. 
as for the problems you had

i lost more pins out of my azonic A frames then these. i have actually never lost a pin out of my MG-1's yet on either of my bikes
overly loose? in what way. mine are a little tight feeling. if i try to spin them they only go 1/4 of a turn before they stop

as for the paint chips and gouges, i can see that. its made to be light and they do that well. for 30 bucks on ebay i can afford to replace them every year (although i don't really care about how my pedals look so i doubt ill replace these until i have to.) but i don't think that the plastic ones you are getting will hold up much better, i could be wrong. also aren't the mg's lighter then the plastic ones? im not sure on that one, just curious.


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

climbingbubba said:


> i have them on my urban bike and my FR bike. i like them so far.
> as for the problems you had
> 
> i lost more pins out of my azonic A frames then these. i have actually never lost a pin out of my MG-1's yet on either of my bikes
> ...


maybe so but they only cost me 14 bucks. ia lso forgot to mentiont he welgos made some wierd noises.


----------



## the_godfather (Jan 19, 2007)

wellgo mg-1


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

I had Wellgo MG-1 and loved them. I swapped to MG-52 for a different design. The pins (low ones) were eating up my shoes. Seitched to the MG-52 as they are about the same weight but have a better pin set-up for my FiveTen shoes.


----------



## calma (Oct 16, 2006)

I use a pair of Shimano DX Flats. Been riding them for about 3yrs now and only had to replace the axle once - very hard hit of rocks (I was more busted up). I up graded to the chrom axle.

They are very expensive, but worth every $$$$$ spent.

They come with high profile and low profile pins. I run a combination of both (high profile around the outer edge and low profile in the middle).

I also wear 510 shoes, which make a huge difference. Personally I think 510's will make any flat pedal good.


----------



## TrancedGiant (Jul 31, 2007)

which five.tens do you guys have? I'm thinking about getting the ba51c cause I want to be able to wear them to class and stuff and not look like I'm hiking in the school


----------



## calma (Oct 16, 2006)

TrancedGiant said:


> which five.tens do you guys have? I'm thinking about getting the ba51c cause I want to be able to wear them to class and stuff and not look like I'm hiking in the school


I have the mid cut version. The generation prior to the ones out now. I have had them for about 2 years with very little wear and tear, but only use them for rideng.

I would not suggest wearing them around ie school or causal, the soft rubber will wear out very easily. Unless you want to buy new ones every few months.


----------



## one80 (Feb 18, 2006)

I had a set of Specialized Lo Mag Pros and loved 'em. Def worth the $


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

I hav the BA51C shoes. They are amazing shoes.


----------



## TrancedGiant (Jul 31, 2007)

Sweet, I think I'm gonna order some with my next paycheck. I'm not gonna wear them all the time though Calma; I did kinda make it sound like they were gonna be my everyday use shoe. I just want to be able to wear them on trail rides but also still be able to wear them when I'm riding street around campus and not look like a goober


----------



## SRacer (Sep 5, 2007)

odyssey jim cieclenski's in the limited edition blue


----------



## iscariot (Oct 24, 2006)

Odyssey JC

https://www.odysseybmx.com/catalog/index.php?image=JCpedals.jpg&list=Pedals&page=1


----------



## ducktape (May 21, 2007)

I really like the DMR V12's. I did have a set of MSH BKS pedals but they didn't last long at all, and that was without much use riding mostly XC type of stuff.


----------



## sealclubber (Apr 10, 2007)

i ride spec low pro mags, only cuz i get spec stuff at 50% off though. nice pedals though.


----------



## dubs chops (Jun 30, 2008)

iscariot said:


> Odyssey JC
> 
> https://www.odysseybmx.com/catalog/index.php?image=JCpedals.jpg&list=Pedals&page=1


I cant find a place to order these.


----------



## SRacer (Sep 5, 2007)

dubs chops said:


> I cant find a place to order these.


http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/PE407C16-Odyssey+Cielencki+Loose+Bmx+Pedal.aspx
http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/PE407C17-Odyssey+Cielencki+Sealed+Bmx+Pedal.aspx
http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/PE307C03-Odyssey+Cielencki+Sealed+Magnesium+Pedal.aspx


----------



## dubs chops (Jun 30, 2008)

i'm taling about the plastic special edition colors.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Ody Trailmix on the bmx, Wellgo MG1s on the big bikes.


----------



## mesier (Jun 5, 2007)

*dubs chops*, get Wellgo MG-1 or MG-52!
Magnesium body, sealed bearings, not overprice.
No difference which brand will you choose because almost all pedals are made by Wellgo.


----------



## dubs chops (Jun 30, 2008)

anybody have a link to the ody's plastics in colors?


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

Get them from your IBD. :thumbsup:


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

They also come in a smoke color and clear.


----------



## pro (Oct 7, 2007)

iscariot said:


> Odyssey JC
> 
> https://www.odysseybmx.com/catalog/index.php?image=JCpedals.jpg&list=Pedals&page=1


Same. I LOVE mine. However, I need new pins. Danscomp doesn't have em....


----------

